
Should I use a Rules Engine? - nreece
http://martinfowler.com/bliki/RulesEngine.html
======
Tangurena
My experience is that these things are best hidden inside large applications,
and especially hidden from customers. This lets us customize the applications
for some customers, or when there annual changes (think of taxes and tax rules
changing annually).

Some of our applications are "partly" customized: the application does about
80-90% of what the end customer wants, but we need to do some customization to
get that last 10-20% of the way to "done" for the customer.

